# dilemma



## jpr (Dec 14, 2011)

I was switching email accounts today, and I somehow got logged into my estranged husbands Facebook account.

Background: He moved on in October. (and left me and his 9 month old son). He has been having an EA with his 25-year old graduate student. 

Well, when on the Facebook account, I saw that his 'affair partner" posted a quote back in January:
Never chase love, attention, or affection. If it isn't given freely by another person, it isn't worth having".

hmmmmmm...I am feeling particularly nasty today, and I feel like commenting on this photo with "...especially if that person is married and has a baby". ...while logged in as my husband.

hmmmm....should I do it? 

probably not, i suppose. Our marriage is over. ...and I don't want to be nasty. But, this would really make me feel better.


----------



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno (Jan 18, 2011)

Naw. I think people who see it will realize how dumb it sounds, all things considered. Besides, she's wrong on that count. If you're married to someone, and you dont' feel loved, of course you should chase it - in your marriage! Sounds like your H took her advice and thought...oh how easy....I can love her and then if I stop loving her she won't give me a hard time about it. It's cool. How dumb is that?
I wouldn't waste my time trying to correct someone who puts self-create banalities that they make into a kind of untruthful personal credo to live by. At age 25, I'm sure I said a lot of stupid, inane, uninformed things about love and life, too. 
Besides, you wouldn't be able to keep up with a verbal/written pissing match with her. You have a 9 month old, and that baby is worth your time more than this other kid is.


----------



## jpr (Dec 14, 2011)

Homemaker...

I know. You are right. It was just a passing thought. 

....I would never do something like that. But, it did make me feel better to get it out of my system on this message board.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Just change his sexual orientation to Homosexual.


----------



## 1dayatatime (Feb 19, 2012)

lmao that is even better "that girl"


----------



## jpr (Dec 14, 2011)

Now, I logged into his Walgreens account and found picture of my STBXH with his affair partner. They were taken at the beach over New Year's. He lied to me and said that he was spending New Year's alone this year--he had too much work and he was too depressed. Lies.

...now I am tempted to post those on Facebook and tag them. 

My STBXH puts on a dog-n-pony show to his friends and family--acting like he is trying to sort out what he wants in life. He acts like this whole thing is so hard on him. He still wears his wedding ring because he "is still married, and he is honoring that committment". He has been leading me on, and giving me false hope. I just wish that he would have been honest with me from the start. He is such a freaking liar and cheat.

Now, I want to post those photos on Facebook and tag him in them. Argh. ---but, I know that would be something a 16-year old girl would do. It is not the most mature thing. But, geez. Sometimes I want to scream at the top of my lungs to everyone and tell everyone what a lying,cheating s***head he is!


----------



## cabbage65 (Feb 14, 2012)

that_girl said:


> Just change his sexual orientation to Homosexual.


i did this on h's match.com account :lol:


----------



## ishe? (Apr 1, 2011)

When I was three weeks into my false r with my ex I got into his Facebook and found 'I love you' messages to his ap. I dumped all his stuff where she was living and send her a fb MSG wishing them a happy life together. Then I changed his status to "wh is a cheating scumbag who has been fvcking ow and lying to his wife and kids" I named his ow so the post was tagged and showed on her page also. Because I had to change his password to get into his Facebook it took him and hour to get to a pc and delete it lol

I Deleted them both from my facebook and all his friends and instantly cleared my computer history so I wasn't tempted to keep looking at it. I wouldn't dream of looking at his page now... Never mind logging into it. I don't need that kind of drama and stress.

Don't send the message and keep off his Facebook. Your indifference to him and his life is the best way to go forward
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jpr (Dec 14, 2011)

Thanks for talking me down off that ledge, ladies.

It would have been petty of me to post those things. I am just so relieved to know the truth about my soon-to-be-ex. A picture does say a thousand words. ...and those pictures have really helped me to realize the type of man he really is. It is sad for my son that he has to grow up in a divorced home with a father like this, but I also can't wait to be free of this man and this heartache.

I saw my lawyer today, and I am finally feeling good about this. i am still sad, but I am also looking forward to getting on with my life. 

Those pictures put a nail in the coffin of my hopes for reconciliation.


----------



## hisfac (Feb 10, 2012)

Let it go.

At the very worst you're still obsessing over him, at worst, making unauthorized changes to a web account that you have accessed fraudulently and without authorization is a crime.


----------

